# Fujifilm Announces New Additions to the X-Series Line



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

```
<em>X-Pro2, X-E2S, X70 and XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR join the X-Series; all-weather FinePix XP90 gets the shot from sand to slopes</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., January 14, 2016 </strong>– <strong>FUJIFILM North America Corporation</strong>, a leader in digital imaging, today announced new additions to the award-winning X-Series line of premium fixed and mirrorless cameras, and ultra-high quality lenses, including: the <strong>FUJIFILM X-Pro2, FUJIFILM X-E2S, FUJIFILM X70 and FUJINON XF100-400mmF4.5-5.6 R LM OIS WR. </strong> Fujifilm also introduced the new rugged and waterproof <strong>FinePix XP90</strong>, perfect for capturing amazing images everywhere, from underwater to mountain tops.</p>
<p>The <strong>FUJIFILM X70</strong> is a newly designed premium fixed lens digital camera that features a FUJINON 18.5mmF2.8 lens (28mm in 35mm format equivalent), suitable for a range of applications from landscapes to everyday snapshots. The new X70 elegantly combines simple manual operation with superior image quality and versatile picture-taking functions, and is the first X-Series camera to offer a touchscreen display that rotates 180 degrees, enabling users to shoot from up high, down low and capture selfies.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The compact FUJIFILM X70 uses a 16.3MP APS-C X-Trans CMOS II Sensor for extraordinary image resolution, and gives photographers milled aluminum dial controls, as well as aperture settings in 1/3 stop increments, and the new Auto Mode Switch lever for selecting its fully automatic Advanced SR Auto mode. In this mode, the camera automatically chooses the optimum settings for great results on any scene.</p>
<p>The new FUJIFILM X70 features a responsive touchscreen – a first for the X-Series. Now, photo enthusiasts can use the Touch Panel for operations during shooting and playback modes. For shooting, users can select their focus area and touch-to-shoot. During playback, users can swipe their finger to scroll through images, double-tab to enlarge images, and drag to view different points on the picture, and pinch-out and pinch-in to enlarge and reduce the image view.

Users can also disable the touchscreen functions at any time by turning the Touch Panel Settings to “off.”</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X70 key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>16.3MP APS-C X-Trans CMOS II Sensor
<ul>
<li>Fast AF of up to 0.06 seconds</li>
<li>Start-up time of 0.5 seconds</li>
<li>Shutter time lag of 0.05 seconds</li>
<li>Shooting interval of 0.5 seconds</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Uses the FUJINON 18.5mm F2.8 lens with 7 elements in 5 groups, and  2 high-performance aspherical elements
<ul>
<li>9 blade aperture</li>
<li>FUJINON’s unique HT-EBC coating</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>High-definition, touchscreen 3” tilting (180o) LCD display with 1.04 million dots</li>
<li>Maximum ISO performance up to 51200 sensitivity</li>
<li>New  AF system offers the 49-point Single Point mode for fast, precise focusing, and a  new Zone and Wide/Tracking modes with a 77-point area to capture moving subjects</li>
<li>Up to ±3 stops of exposure compensation on the top-plate dial</li>
<li>8 function buttons (1 customizable)</li>
<li>Latest CLASSIC CHROME Film Simulation mode that delivers muted tones and deep colors</li>
<li>Interval timer for shooting time-lapse sequences of one second to 24 hours, up to 999 frames</li>
<li>Completely silent electronic shutter capable of exposures up to 1/32,000 second</li>
<li>Digital teleconverter offers additional focal ranges of 35mm and 50mm</li>
<li>Full HD video 1080p at 60fps; bit rate of 36Mbps for clear capture of delicate movements; frame rates of 60 fps, 50fps, 30fps, 25fps and 24fps, supporting worldwide motion picture formats</li>
<li>Free FUJIFILM Camera Remote application and Wireless Communication function allows users to remotely shoot images from smartphones and tablets via WiFi</li>
<li>Photos can be sent to the INSTAX Share Printer using the free INSTAX Share App (iOS and Android) SHARE Smartphone Printer</li>
<li>Advanced creative filters</li>
</ul>
<p>The FUJIFILM X70 will be available in February 2016 for <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1210898-REG/fujifilm_16499136_x70_digital_camera_silver.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">USD $699.95</a></strong> and <strong>CAD $899.99.</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

